# HELP! My puppy is Knuckling over!!



## ksmoove2 (Feb 21, 2016)

My Pitbull is 9 weeks now and he started knuckling over I believe due to overfeeding him. I was feeding him diamond puppy(31 protein, 20 fat) and he didn't handle it well. I switched because I believe the high protein content is what made him knuckle over. I heard that a lot of puppies have it but I just wanna be sure I'm doing everything right to get it corrected


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is very slight. He needs a lower protein food. Give him something like 23 or so till he is a few months older then gradually go back. My friend had this issue and he fed his pup IAMS for a bit and it worked.


----------



## ksmoove2 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think it might be getting worse. I saw more bend today. Then he corrects it once it bends . sometimes he sits right and other times its noticeable


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

This is a good resource: http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/knuckling_over.htm

Just keep in mind most bull breeds are not large dogs so disregard any suggestions regarding large breed formula foods.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ksmoove2 said:


> I think it might be getting worse. I saw more bend today. Then he corrects it once it bends . sometimes he sits right and other times its noticeable


If he can correct it himself, then it's probably not knuckling. It's my understanding that knuckling is not something that can be moved or fixed by the dog but has to be corrected with nutrition changes.

My dog sits like that sometimes with one foot all wonky. I tell him to stop sitting like a weirdo and he puts it normal again. My boy is grown and is not knuckling.


----------



## ksmoove2 (Feb 21, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> ksmoove2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it might be getting worse. I saw more bend today. Then he corrects it once it bends . sometimes he sits right and other times its noticeable
> ...


I'm sure its like early stage 1 knuckling because his right leg is starting to do it too. He can run and everything but that leg will bend sometimes


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Read this, will help you understand and help you fix the issue
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help-knuckling-over.html


----------

